# Swift Escape Spongy Roof



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Can any Swift Escape owners of the years 2009 onwards help. I have just bought 3 days ago a 2011 Escape 622 and was going to fit a solar panel and crank up sat dish.

When I checked the roof as where best to place them the whole roof moved in a wave motion from the N/Side to the O/Side. The only places not to move were where the roof sky lights are fitted.

I only put slight hand pressure on the Aluminium for it to move at least 25mm down to something a bit more solid.

It looks like total delamination of the whole roof. I dare not put any pressure on it.

There are no water ingress signs on the inside of the roof so someone must have done a hell of a clean up job.

I shall not mention where I bought the van at this stage as I have been in contact with them but as usual no one on the maintenance dept could comment as they were all away today.

I have also emailed swift about this problem.

I should have asked for a full inspection of the roof but did not as it should have been ok as only 2 years old.

It looks like I have been sold a DOG.

It does have a hab cert for Jan this year. All ok.

All in all I only wish to know if this is how Swift make the roof as I am in shock at this moment.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi sorry to hear of your troubles, my 2005 Swift roof is definitely solid.
If I were you I would ask on www.swift-talk.co.uk
Good luck.
Brian


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a swift sundance 05 reg and the roof was always flexing in the wind, I think they are a kind of floating roof. 
You will get a lot of movement if you lean or stand on it.
Peter.


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
Don't panic just yet, a lot of motorhomes have rooves where the top layer is not bonded to the structure underneath, my Adria Coral is one of those. They are made this way to allow for expansion/contraction due to differing temperatures. 25mm does however sound a bit excessive.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Quite normal with modern motorhomes.

Designed that way to allow for thermal expansion and contraction between the differeing materials making up the roof.

Think - the roof is the most exposed element facing the elements. We have had a fair bit of a warm spell recently, so the metal will expand - aluminium more so than other metals. The roof panel will be constrained (fixed) at its outer edges with the walls, so a certain amount of 'excess' is needed so as not to have the roof panel pull out of the side joints in cold temperatures.

Manufacturers allow in their designs for the use of the van in most extremes of temperature today - so while it might seem excessive (25mm) now, come winter (with the recent low temps we have been having), it might be just about right!

Hope this puts you mind at rest.......

Carl 8)


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I agree I had a Voyager and that had the same movement issue, it wasn't a problem it was a design

We have a Bolero now and in The Jura recently you could hear the roof expanding when it was warm (38c) and the reverse clicking on cool down

Don't worry do what the OP said get your self on Swift talk and Ash or one of the others will respond in double quick time

You will find them very helpful indeed

Regards


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi sideways 86.

I have already been in contact with ash and he stated he thinks the roof is made that way.

steve & ann. ----------teensvan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Swift Escape is the pre 2010 Sundance. This model did not have a fully bonded roof. The polystyrene insulation is bonded to the inner roof board. The outer aluminium skin is not bonded as it is almost impossible to bond a curved roof.
Gerry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve, have been away and forgot my dongle  
we were told the roof on our escape was not suitable for standing on, the good news is, that, when we visited the factory, we saw that the insulation is the same on the escape as it is on the top range van.
We have been away in ours summer and winter to -4/5 probably colder, and had no problems, we use an external waste tank for grey water most of the time, put water heater on and with the heating on in the van have not, so far, had a 'water dump' 
Still love our escape, especially with new wing mirror :roll: 
Just spent 5 nights with 3 of our grandsons, we spoke often about what a good choice we had made, if it stands up to me, one of the clumsiest people ever, and our families who are close behind me, swift must have done something right with this marque. Hope that is the right word, just helped finish a nice Rioja.
Love to you both,

sue


----------

